# Kill wires on Kawasaki engine



## markdolan (Jul 15, 2015)

I have an encore prowler 27hp 72" mid cut with a Kawasaki motor (FD750d). I cut grass the other day for a few hours and stopped it to refuel and when i went to fire back up, no spark on either side of the engine. After much testing, I 've narrowed the problem down to the kill wire coming off of the coils. When I disconnect these kill wires, I have spark again on both coils. Do these kill wires run off of the ignition switch and thus I have a bad ignition switch? I can't find any loose or bad connection anywhere. Thanks


----------



## Hoggwild2003 (Jul 16, 2015)

It sounds like you might have a bad safety switch.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Kill wire breaks/shorts can be a pain to track down in some mowers because there are so many safety features. Depending on the mower you may have them at the clutch/brake, seat, PTO lever and ignition switch. You should check each for proper operation.

Your operator's manual may have a wiring diagram.


----------

